# network model



## IVANARRANZ

The context:

"...For complex systems, it is recomended that a computer *network model* be used for the analysis."

Could you help me about that in red?


----------



## antispam

"... para sistemas complejos, se recomienda utilizar para el análisis un modelo de redes informáticas" pero dependiendo del contexto puede variar algo.


----------



## IVANARRANZ

Muchas gracias "antispam"

No obstante, me suena mejor "modelo de/en red por ordenador", pero ni siquiera sé si eso tiene sentido en español! Vamos, que estoy atascado y no veo la solución! 

De cualquier forma, gracias.


----------



## antispam

¿A qué se refiere el texto o el párrafo en concreto?


----------



## IVANARRANZ

Oye, mil gracias por la ayuda.

El texto trata sobre la interacción de diferentes sistemas de control del humo de incendios. Por ejemplo, como un sistema de presurización del hueco de escaleras para evitar la presencia de humo en ellas, puede sin embargo ocasionar la dificultad de acceder a ellas desde una planta dado que ha aumentado considerablemente la presión que hay que vencer para abrir la puerta que da a la escalera. Y así con los diferentes sistemas y los efectos que estos sistemas tienen en interacción con otros sistemas. Por último, dice entonces que se utilice "el dichoso" "computer network model" para sistemas complejos, en los que aparecen muchos aspectos que comparar para ver si es conveniente instalar tal o cual sistema.

Bueno, espero haberme explicado.

Un saludo


----------



## antispam

Si se refiere a un "network model by computer" en lugar de un "model of computer network" sería más parecido a lo que tú dices, algo como "modelo de redes realizado por ordenador". Pero yo no sé distinguir realmente a cual de los dos se refiere.


----------



## IVANARRANZ

dice textualmente "...a computer network model"


----------



## Peter P

¿ Y si dijeras "un modelo de red computarizado" .....?Peter P.


----------



## IVANARRANZ

Pues no es muy distinto a lo que pensaba "modelo de red por ordenador", pero ahora bien, y aunque no es una pregunta estrictamente lingÜística, ¿qué es un "modelo de red"?¿se entiende?

Bueno, gracias de cualquier forma


----------



## Peter P

IVANARRANZ

Un especialista en ciencias informáticas nos podrá decir con más claridad que es, pero en mi ínfimo conocimiento entiendo por modelo en este caso el tipo de red que se utiliza, ej.: si LAN ó MAN ó WAN.
Es lo más que puedo decirte.

Saludos

Peter P.


----------

